# Blackberries ,blackberries and more blackberries !



## Paddlefish (Aug 22, 2011)

Best year ever , now what do I do ? I picked almost 2 gallons today in less than 45 minutes and I already had 2 gallons in the fridge and more to come don't know where to put more or what to do with what I have . :shrug:


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

How lucky you are! You can flash freeze them and work with them later and have them whole for cobblers, etc. or make:

*Blackberry Syrup* 

1. Lightly mash:

approximately 8 cups blackberries (enough to make 3 1/2 cups of juice)

2. Bring berries to a boil in a large saucepan.

3. Press the berries through a fine-hole colander to extract the juice.

4. In an 8-quart pot, combine juice with:

1/3 cup real lemon juice

5. Bring to a boil.

6. Add:

8 cups sugar

7. Stir constantly to dissolve sugar.

8. Bring to a full rolling boil for 10 seconds.

9. Remove from heat and skim any froth from the top.

10. Ladle or pour into heated, cleaned sterile Mason jars and cap. Hot water bath 15 minutes.

Makes 5 pints





I also have a Blackberry Balsamic Vinegar recipe if you would like. I need to dig it up


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

I have been picking Thornless Blackberries and Wild Blackberries this week, labeling, and freezing all in Ziploc bags. I also have Currants, Raspberries, and Marionberries in the freezer. By next week, I will begin canning all my berries into various recipes. I had to forestall the berry canning until I got my crab canned. Now, I have to get the berries canned before the tomatoes ripen...

So, if you lack time, they freeze fine for later!


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

I have picked 95 pounds of thornless blackberries this year. Made 2 runs of jelly, the rest is in the freezer for wine.
Nancy


----------



## Paddlefish (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm considering trying jam or preserves , can I use my pressure canner as a hw bath ?


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Mail them to me I have no berries..........!

You can use any pot that gives you the appropriate amount of water over the top of your jars at a full rolling boil for BWB canning.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Hope you will make it through this jam. Yum.


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Suck them up with a foodsaver and you'll have berries for the years when they don't do well. Still got berries in my freezer from 4 yrs. ago.
I used to make lots of jelly, wine, cobbler, cakes, syrup and juice.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

blackberry dumplings =around here they are selling fo 15 $ a gallon yo can make 30 $ an hour picking at your speed  . why not put an add up at the local feed store or go to the farmers market


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

blackberry pie filling, blackberry jelly, blackberry cobbler.................


----------



## Paddlefish (Aug 22, 2011)

Well I figured out what to do with my blackberries , my first batch of wine is in the carboy right now! I sampled a little the other night while checking the sugar and it is still too sweet but it's delicious! 

Sent from my MB860 using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

My dad (75)always has an abudance and he does all of the above suggested(except the wine, he doesn't drink). When he sells his honey, he also sells some of the frozen berries. He tried this when a customer had asked if he knew where to get some. So in the early winter and early spring he totes his ice chest with him and sells them frozen.They sell really great at this time since their are none available at the store.

Boy, people around here sure love their blackberry cobbler


----------



## Paddlefish (Aug 22, 2011)

With it just being my son ( 10 yrs old) and I even cakes and whatnot go bad before they're eaten. It is so hard to cook for two 

Sent from my MB860 using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## Kelly (Mar 5, 2008)

I juice my blackberries and then pour into ice cube trays. Later I place them in baggies and use as needed. They go well in smoothies, and I'll also add some raw honey and make juice (or throw them into a picture of lemonade for a pretty (and nutritious effect).


----------



## Paddlefish (Aug 22, 2011)

How do you juice them without getting all of those little seeds? I just racked the first carboy of wine and between the pulp and seeds I started to wonder if it was worth the trouble

Sent from my MB860 using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## Cajun Arkie (Jun 11, 2012)

You can process them using the water bath methodi using either a very light syrup or water (I just use water) to be used for smoothies, in yogurt, oatmeal, pancakes. They can up great as do my blueberries and raspberries this way.


----------



## Paddlefish (Aug 22, 2011)

Had a friend make a pie so far and a coffee cake with them. Only thing I've made so far is a batch of wine that's still in the works . I wish I was better with the oven though lol 

Sent from my MB860 using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

Trade the friend blackberries for some of those coffee cakes and freeze them.:bouncy:


----------

